#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-17
 * BugeyeD in seattle at the moment.
<BugeyeD> got in late last night, drove right by the micro$oft campus. had an incredible urge to pull over and defecate.
<holstein> BugeyeD: lol
<BugeyeD> it's BEAUTIFUL out here.
<BugeyeD> mountaintops poking out from a blanket of cloud cover made the flight pretty awesome too
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-18
<quickard> whats up
<holstein> quickard: \o/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-19
<Nivex> so why does xubuntu-desktop depend on so many GNOME packages?
<akgraner> Nivex, ask in #xubuntu :-)
<akgraner> I think that's their channel
<akgraner> or it could be #xubuntu-devel
<Nivex> yeah, may have to do that sometime when I can sustain the discussion
<Nivex> I don't want to be "that guy" :)
<Nivex> BugeyeD: a friend of mine is up at MS for VSLive
<Nivex> (yes, I have friends on the "other side")
<akgraner> :-)
 * Nivex mutters something about nvidia drivers, decides it's time for bet
<Nivex> *bed
<BugeyeD> Nivex: tell him to watch out, he s/he might end up with spittle on their shoes.
<BugeyeD> him/her, that is
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-20
<jeffrash> Jono Bacon talked about you today and your new rule.
<jeffrash> akgraner, Jono Bacon talked about you today and your new rule.  He just talked about the new leadership.
<jeffrash> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/17977168
<akgraner> yep I saw part of it  - but wasn't able to stay for the whole broadcast
<akgraner> I was posting links for the first 20 minutes our so :-)
<jeffrash> I missed it, but am watching it now
<akgraner> I really like his Wednesday Q&A's :-)
<akgraner> I need to watch the rest of it...
 * akgraner watches now
<jeffrash> I haven't been watching regularly
<akgraner> some questions are always the same :-)
<akgraner> but jono's pretty cool about answering them
<jeffrash> I liked how he started with don't ask about issues with Wireless
<jeffrash> That's the only issue I have with Ubuntu
<jeffrash> Bashnee freezes if you are not online
<jeffrash> That's a new issue with 11.10 that I just discovered
<jeffrash> its a known issue and the work around is to disable the UbuntuOneMusicStore addon
<akgraner> Cool - I don't use Banshee much...
<akgraner> I suppose I should but I don't use my computer for music
<akgraner> :-/
<jeffrash> It the default in 11.10
<akgraner> yep I know  - I just don't use it...
<akgraner> don't really have a reason to other than to test it and make sure it works etc
<jeffrash> right
<akgraner> I have to take screen shots and write about it  - and my kids and hubby use the heck out of it
<jeffrash> Have you done anything on Pithos?  The Pandora player for Ubuntu?
<akgraner> nope :-(
<akgraner> I need to learn more about the music players and stuff...
<jeffrash> I like it
<akgraner> I'll check it out
<jeffrash> I don't think it completely integrate with Pandora.
<jeffrash> It gets the play lists and plays the music great
<jeffrash> but the like options are all integrated into last.fm, not Pandora.
<jeffrash> One of the big points of Pandora is that it learns what you like by using the thumbs up/down options
<jeffrash> got to go, chat with you later
<akgraner> Good morning :-)
<billf> morning
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-18
<billf> Ubuntu 12.10 Release Day !?
<akgraner> woo hoo
<Nivex> looks like the releases are up on cdimage.u.c
<Nivex> I think I'll go ahead and try to sync up before the announcement so I can immediately seed
<Nivex> well, I'm on the torrent and seeding
<Nivex> Nice. Formal release hasn't been made on the Xubuntu site and both my torrents are >2 ratio
<Nivex> RELEASED!
<MarkB1> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07503
 * MarkB1 is patiently waiting for 12.10 Kubuntu -- gnome, ;-p
<MarkB1> http://kubuntu.org/news/12.10-release
<holstein> thre will be no kubuntu release with gnome :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-20
<kendfinger> Hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-10-17
<Nivex> Everybody ready to get Saucy tomorrow? :)
<holstein> lol
 * Nivex now sits on the Xubuntu 13.10 desktop torrents
<Nivex> seeding from a Linode
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-10-12
<ChinnoDog> It is Monday. :/
